

Frozen mice cloned; wooly mammoths on horizon - s3graham
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/11/03/science-mice.html

======
vaksel
Forget wooly mammoths, its velociraptor time

~~~
nazgulnarsil
with wooly mammoth clones we can use surrogate elephant mothers. what
surrogate could be used for dinosaurs? we lack the technology for artificial
gestation.

~~~
pmjordan
Good point. Have any egg-laying species been cloned yet? My knowledge of
foetal and shell development in egg-laying animals is effectively non-
existant. Maybe crocodiles would work? Komodo? Ostrich?

Aside from that of course, dinosaur remains are, as far as I know, all
petrified, which is somewhat worse than species that became extinct in the
last couple tens of thousands of years.

